# Visa for property owners



## crazygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

What do the various Emirates offer as far as Visas for property owners?
I heard the law was being changed to allow property owners to qualify for 3 year visas


----------



## crazygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Can property owners qualify for residence visas and have the requirements and times been relaxed?
There was talk that 3 year residence visas would be available for property owners.
Thank you


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There was talk and implied promises that people who bought property in Dubai would get residency visa based on their ownership, but as with many promises out here the authorities never followed through on it. It may be that under certain circumstances and for certain properties you might have been able to get a limited residency visa but I do know that nowadays most property owners can't get residency visa based on their properties. 

You can always do the visa runs every couple months.


----------

